# 2004 Murano AWD/ABS indicator



## Fritzzr (Feb 10, 2020)

This past spring both the ABS and AWD lights came on at the same time randomly and have been on ever since. It is a 2004 Nissan Murano SE. I hadn’t done anything other then drive the car normally and one day when I started the car the lights were both on and continued to be on. From research I have found a lot of differing opinions on what could be wrong but none are for my specific car or situation. I have looked at the abs speed sensor connection in the hood but haven’t had the time to check the end in the wheel. If anyone has had this issue or knows what could be going on please let me know, I’d really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------

